# Avatar: Die Namen der Fortsetzungen stoßen nicht auf Begeisterung



## AliciaKo (5. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar: Die Namen der Fortsetzungen stoßen nicht auf Begeisterung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avatar: Die Namen der Fortsetzungen stoßen nicht auf Begeisterung*


----------



## Frullo (5. November 2018)

Die öffentliche Reaktion auf unbestätigte (Arbeits-?)Titel ist echt eine News wert? Ist wirklich so wenig los in der Welt der Unterhaltung?


----------



## DerSnake (5. November 2018)

Wäre Teil 1 eigentlich auch ohne den 3D Effekt so erfolgreich geworden?

Ich meine ich habe Teil 1 nur im TV mal gesehen und fragte mich immer was dieser Hype sollte den dieser Film damals hatte.  Klar im Kino war das Visuell sicherlich ein Erlebnis.  Aber abseits davon?


----------



## Turalyon (5. November 2018)

DerSnake schrieb:


> Wäre Teil 1 eigentlich auch ohne den 3D Effekt so erfolgreich geworden?
> 
> Ich meine ich habe Teil 1 nur im TV mal gesehen und fragte mich immer was dieser Hype sollte den dieser Film damals hatte.  Klar im Kino war das Visuell sicherlich ein Erlebnis.  Aber abseits davon?



Abseits davon war es eigentlich nur "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" mit Aliens auf nem fremden Planeten.


----------



## Frullo (5. November 2018)

DerSnake schrieb:


> Wäre Teil 1 eigentlich auch ohne den 3D Effekt so erfolgreich geworden?
> 
> Ich meine ich habe Teil 1 nur im TV mal gesehen und fragte mich immer was dieser Hype sollte den dieser Film damals hatte.  Klar im Kino war das Visuell sicherlich ein Erlebnis.  Aber abseits davon?



Nun, das 3D hat auf jeden Fall das seine dazu beigetragen - aber abgesehen davon, ist es eine gelungene Umsetzung eines Archetyps von Geschichte. Hinzu kommt, dass die Thematik eben auch den Zeitgeist hinsichtlich beispielsweise des Umweltschutzes getroffen hat.


----------



## Wubaron (5. November 2018)

DerSnake schrieb:


> Wäre Teil 1 eigentlich auch ohne den 3D Effekt so erfolgreich geworden?
> 
> Ich meine ich habe Teil 1 nur im TV mal gesehen und fragte mich immer was dieser Hype sollte den dieser Film damals hatte.  Klar im Kino war das Visuell sicherlich ein Erlebnis.  Aber abseits davon?



Zu der damaligen Zeit hat glaub ich Avatar den 3D Effekt am besten genutzt und rübergebracht. Auch von den Effekten her usw. glaub ich hat es damals in der Qualität nicht gegeben.


----------



## ttakeo (5. November 2018)

ich kann mich noch erinnern wie ich im kino war, der große baum hat gebrannt und asche regnete vom himmel, und ich bin gesessen und hab nach oben gepustet weil ich das gefühl hatte das so ein ascheflankerl auf meine nase fällt.
das war zu dem zeitpunkt absolut unübertroffen und so real.
kein film hat seither ein ähnliches erlebniss ausgelöst.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. November 2018)

DerSnake schrieb:


> Wäre Teil 1 eigentlich auch ohne den 3D Effekt so erfolgreich geworden?



glaub ich nicht, zumindest nicht in dem Ausmaß


----------



## Shotay3 (5. November 2018)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Abseits davon war es eigentlich nur "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" mit Aliens auf nem fremden Planeten.



Huuiuiuiuiui, also bevor wir Avatar mit "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" vergleichen, halten wir es doch lieber mal einfach und vergleichen es mit "Pocahontas" für etwas ältere  oder nicht? ... Anyway.
Ja, man kann dem Story-Aufguss vorwerfen, man habe das alles schon mal gesehen. Ich muss aber zugeben, ich genieße es bis Heute ab und an Avatar zu schauen, technisch
war er eben verdammt gut. Ich glaube erst letztes Jahr dachte ich mir zum ersten mal, das manche Dinge nun vielleicht ein wenig altern,doch nach wie vor ist der Film eine Bildgewalt.

Ist halt Popcorn-Kino, kann man mögen, muss man aber nicht.... Ich mochte es, hab es mir zwei mal im Kino angeguckt, weil wir fälschlicherweise erst im 2D waren. Da wollte ich mir 
3D mal nicht entgehen lassen... und ja, vermutlich bis Heute der einzige Film wo sich diese "bahnbrechende" Technik gelohnt hat.


----------



## Enisra (5. November 2018)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Huuiuiuiuiui, also bevor wir Avatar mit "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" vergleichen, halten wir es doch lieber mal einfach und vergleichen es mit "Pocahontas" für etwas ältere  oder nicht? ... Anyway.
> Ja, man kann dem Story-Aufguss vorwerfen, man habe das alles schon mal gesehen. Ich muss aber zugeben, ich genieße es bis Heute ab und an Avatar zu schauen, technisch
> war er eben verdammt gut. Ich glaube erst letztes Jahr dachte ich mir zum ersten mal, das manche Dinge nun vielleicht ein wenig altern,doch nach wie vor ist der Film eine Bildgewalt.
> 
> ...



naja, Story aufguss vorwerfen, das ist halt sehr nach Schema F vom Monomythos 
Allerdings ja, die meisten die irgendwelche Filme anwerfen haben nicht wirklich Ahnung von Naratologie
Aber das Worldbuilding war gut, was halt auch so ein Star Wars und Dune auszeichnet die die gleiche Story haben

Ansonsten: der soll da endlich mal seine Filme rausbringen, das hat ja schon Lucassche Ausmaße angenommen


----------



## Shotay3 (5. November 2018)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie du, Enisra. Man sollte es nicht jedem Film vorwerfen, lediglich weil zwei Filme ähnliche Züge aufzeichnen. Letzten Endes will aber ein Plot erzählt werden, und heute einen Plot zu erzählen ohne dabei auch nicht im Ansatz
irgend eine anderen Geschichte zu ähneln, halte ich beinahe für unmöglich  

Und ja, Worldbuilding allemal! Ich war beeindruckt von Flora und Fauna, den Farben, dem Planeten... nennt mich Traumtänzer, aber ich steh auf so `n scheiss  Hätte ja gerne eine gute Videospiel Adaption zu Avatar gehabt. Aber wie mit den meisten 
Film-zu-Spiel Umsetzungen leider ne halbe (ich glaub gaaaanz dramatisch war es nicht) Lizenzgurke. 

Also ich schließ mich dir an, Cameron komm ausm Marianengraben gekrochen und schneid dat Dingen jetzt ma! Aber hurtig!


----------



## Enisra (5. November 2018)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich wie du, Enisra. Man sollte es nicht jedem Film vorwerfen, lediglich weil zwei Filme ähnliche Züge aufzeichnen. Letzten Endes will aber ein Plot erzählt werden, und heute einen Plot zu erzählen ohne dabei auch nicht im Ansatz
> irgend eine anderen Geschichte zu ähneln, halte ich beinahe für unmöglich
> 
> Und ja, Worldbuilding allemal! Ich war beeindruckt von Flora und Fauna, den Farben, dem Planeten... nennt mich Traumtänzer, aber ich steh auf so `n scheiss  Hätte ja gerne eine gute Videospiel Adaption zu Avatar gehabt. Aber wie mit den meisten
> ...



nja, wenn man mal der Heros in Tausden Gestalten ließt erkennt man viele Filme und Geschichten die nach der Gleichen Story ablaufen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. November 2018)

Würde mich wundern, wenn die Titel zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bereits final wären. Aber gut, auf deutsch heißt es dann ja eh "Avatar: the Return of the First Avenger" oder ähnlicher Mumpitz.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. November 2018)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Huuiuiuiuiui, also bevor wir Avatar mit "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" vergleichen, halten wir es doch lieber mal einfach und vergleichen es mit "Pocahontas" für etwas ältere  oder nicht? ... Anyway.
> Ja, man kann dem Story-Aufguss vorwerfen, man habe das alles schon mal gesehen. Ich muss aber zugeben, ich genieße es bis Heute ab und an Avatar zu schauen, technisch
> war er eben verdammt gut. Ich glaube erst letztes Jahr dachte ich mir zum ersten mal, das manche Dinge nun vielleicht ein wenig altern,doch nach wie vor ist der Film eine Bildgewalt.
> 
> ...



Aber gutes 3D macht keinen guten Film.  Wo wir aber dabei sind... 3D lohnt sich bei den wenigsten Filmen. Dr. Strange war in 3D echt grandios umgesetzt und zuletzt in Infinity War war das 3D einfach umwerfend. Ich glaub aber, das war es auch schon mit den Filmen, für die sich 3D lohnte.


----------



## Cyberthom (6. November 2018)

ttakeo schrieb:


> ich kann mich noch erinnern wie ich im kino war, der große baum hat gebrannt und asche regnete vom himmel, und ich bin gesessen und hab nach oben gepustet weil ich das gefühl hatte das so ein ascheflankerl auf meine nase fällt.
> das war zu dem zeitpunkt absolut unübertroffen und so real.
> kein film hat seither ein ähnliches erlebniss ausgelöst.




Ja der Film in 3D war schon damals erste Sahne.  Wenn man bedenkt wie lange das schon wieder her ist, und bis Dato nix  wirklich besseres gibt.  Hoffe  die PC bzw.  Konsolenfassung   die hoffentlich bald kommt  wird richtig gut


----------



## SpieleKing (6. November 2018)

Mir hängt Avatar jetzt schon zum Hals raus, obwohl der zweite Teil noch nicht mal draußen ist!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. November 2018)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> 3D mal nicht entgehen lassen... und ja, vermutlich bis Heute der einzige Film wo sich diese "bahnbrechende" Technik gelohnt hat.





RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber gutes 3D macht keinen guten Film.  Wo wir aber dabei sind... 3D lohnt sich bei den wenigsten Filmen. Dr. Strange war in 3D echt grandios umgesetzt und zuletzt in Infinity War war das 3D einfach umwerfend. Ich glaub aber, das war es auch schon mit den Filmen, für die sich 3D lohnte.


Wenn man das Historien-Mythik-MartialArts Genre mag/nicht abgeneigt ist, den kann ich Detective Dee 3 empfehlen.
In Punkto 3D bietet der ählich viel wie alle Hollwood 3D nach Avatar zusammen.

Der hat mich echt aus den Socken gehauen, was nicht einfach ist!


Was die Leute mit den Titeln für Probleme haben kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, was haben die erwartet ?
In Bed with Neytiri, Toys for Fun , etc ?


----------

